# Our beautiful, Aubrey.



## PamfromTx (Feb 1, 2021)

My husband's son has a now 13 year old daughter from a previous relationship.  Aubrey is a joy!

My stepson and Aubrey's mother have had a horrific relationship; the woman was determined all of these years to make my stepson give up all parental rights so that her present husband could adopt Aubrey.  She finally succeeded recently and so, we will never see Aubrey again is what we have learned.  We haven't seen her since 2017.  I miss her terribly.   She was the closest to a granddaughter that I would ever have and I adore her.

All we have now are the wonderful memories of how she made us laugh.  We remember the times that we all would have so much fun.  Thank goodness for the memories.

I only hope that when she becomes of legal age ... she will hunt us down.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh how sad. In that first picture, she looks like you! 
Maybe things will change in the future.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

What a doll, Pam!

Keep the dream alive.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh goodness. What a sweetie. Radish Rose is right. She looks SO much like you Pam. I sincerely hope things work out. Best wishes.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, she looks like you!

This is heart-breaking, Pam. Believe me, I know how you feel. If you can send cards and letters, do it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yes, she looks like you!
> 
> This is heart-breaking, Pam. Believe me, I know how you feel. If you can you send cards and letters, do it.


We are not allowed to get in touch with her.  Heartbreaking for us both.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 1, 2021)

Very pretty girl. She looks very intelligent, too.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> We are not allowed to get in touch with her.  Heartbreaking for us both.


Man, that's rough. I hope there are memories in her head that resist replacement.
I'm right there with you, Pam. It's really, really hard.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2021)

@PamfromTx
"the woman was determined all of these years to make my stepson give up all parental rights so that her present husband could adopt Aubrey. She finally succeeded"

How?  How did she finally succeed?  Did she blackmail him or...........How?  What could persuade him to give up claim to his child?

So sorry Pam it stinks when love hurts.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> We are not allowed to get in touch with her.  Heartbreaking for us both.


A suggestion-cards maybe small presents for holidays certainly birthdays.  Write little notes, letters as she gets older about your life what you are doing.  Tuck these away, have your stepson do this as well.  Because if she ever does find you guys, you have “stuff” to PROVE you always loved her, to PROVE, you always thought of her, to PROVE, you never gave up on her.

One day these things might mean the WORLD to her. Just a suggestion.

Oh and pictures of you all as time passes.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Oh how sad. In that first picture, she looks like you!
> Maybe things will change in the future.


when we first saw a picture of Aubrey as a toddler, I  thought she looked exactly like Pam, so I was totally amazed when you said , Pam, that she was of no blood relation at all, and in fact your husbands' grand- daughter...  I'm so sorry you won't get to see her again for a while.. that's heartbreaking for you all, but fingers crossed in just a short few years she'll come looking  ..


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> when we first saw a picture of Aubrey as a toddler, I  thought she looked exactly like Pam, so I was totally amazed when you said , Pam, that she was of no blood relation at all, and in fact your husbands' grand- daughter...  I'm so sorry you won't get to see her again for a while.. that's heartbreaking for you all, but fingers crossed in just a short few years she'll come looking  ..


You just made me tear up @hollydolly by reminding me that Aubrey is not blood related to me.  To me, she is part of me and always will be.  I helped raise her.  

By the way, I messaged her mother in Facebook in desperation to hopefully be able to wish her a happy 13th birthday.  We never heard from her and / or her mother again.  

I wish I had not opened up about my Aubrey.   It is too painful.  Enough said.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2021)

What a beautiful little girl. She will find you and then you can post about the happy reunion. Be patient and remain hopeful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> We are not allowed to get in touch with her.  Heartbreaking for us both.


She's adorable Pam, so sorry you can't spend any time with her, hoping things change for you in the future.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 1, 2021)

@PamfromTx    She's a perfect example of an ANGEL.......
She's your ANGEL. So sorry for this hardship you're having to go through.
Never stop trying to connect with her.
I'm sure you're in her heart.
Keep her in your heart.......you will see her again.......have faith.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

*She is so very Beautiful and it is very sad they are keeping her out of your life. I am sure at some time she will look for you. Most children do look into their family that they haven't seen     .*


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 2, 2021)

Dearest Pam, how heartbreaking . Very special prayers that one day soon you will reunite. It happens all the time andI will pray so hard that it will happen for you. Keep the hope and love alive, as painful as it is to do so


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm with Pepper here, how did this woman succeed in getting your step son to relinquish all parental rights?  Also, at age 13 she's old enough to decide what family members she wishes to see.  That's how it is in Jersey anyhow.


----------



## Lara (Feb 2, 2021)

Aww, I'm so sad for you. It breaks my heart. She's beautiful. Someday she will want to know all about her roots. Technology will advance and maybe make it easier to find you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you to those who had kind words to express.  As I said yesterday... I think I have opened up enough on this situation.  I wish to not comment any further.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2021)

While snooping around Facebook to see if there were any current photos of our sweet Aubrey, I came upon this one.  She has matured into such a beautiful young woman.  I can't believe this is the same little girl.  Her mother and stepdaddy renewed their vows, this time in a Catholic Church and they were dressed up in Roaring 20s attire.That's her younger brother (who is taller than her) and her mother pictured.


----------



## Chris21E (Feb 27, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> We are not allowed to get in touch with her.  Heartbreaking for us both.


Hugs...so  sorry


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2021)

I feel for you Pam. I can't imagine if I was never able to see any of my grandchildren again! Maybe she'll contact you on her own one day. She was a beautiful child and now a beautiful young lady. I hope things work out.


----------



## Lara (Apr 14, 2021)

Pam! I am just now seeing this photo of Aubrey! For you to see that she is healthy, beautiful, and happy must truly satisfy one piece of the total, even if it's a small piece...it's a step. I know you had mixed emotions when you found it but not knowing if she's alright is part of the pain that is now relieved. Let's just cherish the little things for now and continue not to lose hope.


----------



## Devi (Apr 14, 2021)

I would suggest finding a way that she could find you on the Internet -- by name.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

Devi said:


> I would suggest finding a way that she could find you on the Internet -- by name.


_*We are not allowed to get in touch with her.*_

Each state may vary when determining when to allow grandparents to have custody of a grandchild. There is a presumption that parents have the right to determine who may have a relationship or contact with their child. In this regard, courts have concluded that grandparents do not have a constitutional right to their grandchild.  Hubby's nephew (an attorney) has tried to help us out to no avail.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 14, 2021)

My heart goes out to you. I wonder if she remembers you and what has her mom been telling her all these years. She must have asked. If only you could get some of these photos to her I'm sure she would try and get in touch if only out of curiosity.                                                                You have missed many years with Aubrey but once she is of age I sincerely believe you will be reunited.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My heart goes out to you. I wonder if she remembers you and what has her mom been telling her all these years. She must have asked. If only you could get some of these photos to her I'm sure she would try and get in touch if only out of curiosity.                                                                You have missed many years with Aubrey but once she is of age I sincerely believe you will be reunited.


----------

